

Datomic 0.1.3007 Released - espeed
https://groups.google.com/d/topic/datomic/ZM9UcUwrBsA/discussion

======
hencq
Datomic looks quite cool, but I have to admit I don't fully understand its
niche yet. Is anybody using it for anything already? If so, what are your
experiences? Is this something that you'd use as (e.g.) the backend of a web
app or more for data warehousing type of work?

~~~
espeed
It's a distributed real-time database with lock-free transactions so writes
are fast. You can use it for a Web app or analytics -- the query engine and
datastore are de-coupled from the transactor.

